# Rahmengrösse Aurum 2012



## Indian Summer (18. Juni 2012)

Hi

Habe einmal schnell die verschiedenen Aurum-Grössen zur Übersicht zusammengestellt, die ich aus dem 
Forum entnehmen konnte: 

Bikedude: 1.71m Grösse S
Werwurm: 1.74m, Grösse S

Axalp: 1.83m, Grösse M
Bobo: 1.83m, Grösse M
Detlefracing: 1.84m, Grösse M
Thegood: 1.81m, Grösse M

Sixanator: 1.91m, Grösse L
Thegood Brother: 1.96m, Grösse L

Wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn weitere Rider ihre Wahl posten könnten, gerade die Zwischengrössen fehlen
leider im Moment noch.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## nf2 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich fühle mich mit 1,78 auf einem L Aurum wohler als auf dem im Vergleich gefahrenen in Größe M. Hab die Größe L nun seit ein paar Monaten im Einsatz und bin super zufrieden damit. Ein Kollege von mir fährts bei 1,76 in Größe M und kommt damit viel besser zurecht. Er sah auf dem L Aurum recht verloren aus. Körpergröße ist eben nicht alles, die Proportionen müssen beachtet werden, insbesondere Arm- und Torsolänge bestimmen wieviel Reach man fahren kann.
Allgemein bin ich beim Aurum der Auffassung dass es doch recht klein ausfällt. Sieht man auch daran dass für 2013 XL als weitere Rahmengröße beim Aurum geplant ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (18. Juni 2012)

Hi nf2

Gebe dir absolut recht bezüglich der Proportionen. Deshalb möchten wir auch soviele Angaben als möglich, um 
Interessenten eine Hilfestellung geben zu können. 

Und von wegen XL für 2013: Gemäss den Angaben, die uns vorliegen, wird es wohl kein XL geben. 
Wir haben unsere Saisonbestellungen ja bereits platziert und auf dem Bestellformular kein XL 
vorgefunden. 

Werde zur Sicherheit aber nochmals nachfragen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## nf2 (18. Juni 2012)

Meine Infos zur Rahmengröße sind aus dem Sea Otter Bericht hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04/20/sea-otter-classic-2012-norco-aurum-2013-und-easton-havoc-35/
Dort heißt es: "Für übermäßig groß gewachsene Fahrer dürfte auch interessant sein, dass es vom Aurum 2013 eine XL-Version geben wird."
Kann ja aber sein dass sich das wieder geändert hat oder nicht für den europäischen Raum zutrifft. Wäre super wenn du das abklären könntest.


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Habe soeben die Antwort aus Kanada erhalten. Es wird 2013 definitiv KEIN Aurum in XL geben. Die Kosten 
für die Pressform des Gravity Tune-Tretlagergehäuses sind offenbar so hoch, dass sich diese bei 
den wenigen Exemplaren nicht rechnen würde. Falls sich Norco dazu entscheiden könnte, die Grösse 
XL um das L-Tretlagergehäuse herum zu konstruieren (so wurden offenbar auch die Prototypen ausgestattet), 
besteht allenfalls für 2014 eine kleine Möglichkeit. Für 2013 reichte die Zeit jedoch nicht mehr.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Nukem49 (19. Juni 2012)

Moin moin!
Ich bin 172 groß und fahre das Aurum in M. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## nf2 (19. Juni 2012)

Aktualusierung der Aurum-Rahmengrößen nach Körpergrößen aus dem Forum zur Übersicht zusammengestellt: 

Bikedude: 1.71m Grösse S
Werwurm: 1.74m, Grösse S

Nukem49: 1.72m, Grösse M
Marsine: 1.76m, Grösse M
Axalp: 1.83m, Grösse M
Bobo: 1.83m, Grösse M
Detlefracing: 1.84m, Grösse M
Thegood: 1.81m, Grösse M

Nf2: 1.78m, Grösse L
Sixanator: 1.91m, Grösse L
Thegood Brother: 1.96m, Grösse L

Wäre sicher hilfreich, wenn weitere Rider ihre Wahl posten könnten, gerade die Zwischengrössen fehlen
leider im Moment noch.

P.S.: Danke für die schnelle Info zur Rahmengröße XL. Da ist wohl auf dem Sea Otter Festival was falsch kommuniziert worden.


----------



## Bighitracer (22. August 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

stehe ebenfalls vor der Rahmengrößenqual :/

Bin knappe 1,85m groß und fahre akutell das 2010er Demo8 in M, welches hervorragend passt.

Bin mir beim Norco Aurum nicht ganz sicher, von den Geo Daten her müsste es in M eigentlich fast zu klein sein...saß jedoch auch schon auf nem 2012er Demo in M, welches nochmal kleiner ist und fand es auch ok.

Heute das Norco Aurum in L und M probiert:

L war doch sehr gestreckt meiner Meinung nach, und M vllt nen Tick zu klein.

Der Sprung ist relativ groß und meine Größe liegt leider immer genau dazwischen.

Das alte 09er Demo hatte ich mal kurzzeitig in L und kam gar nicht zurecht...

Was würdet ihr machen...Tendenziell fährt ein bißchen zu klein besser als zu groß. zumal ich zeitlich bedingt nicht so viel zu fahren komme...

Als alternative käme ein 2012er Demo 8 in Frage. Da müsst ich sicher L nehmen.

Hm...


----------



## DeStorch (19. November 2012)

hey bighitracer... hab das selbe problem mit der körpergrösse. am besten setzt du dich mal mit den jungs von freeride-mountain auseinander. die haben mich in sachen aurum gut beraten können. ich werde mir eins in grösse l bestellen bei einer körpergrösse von 1,85 m.


----------



## CDRacer (19. November 2012)

Ich fahr bei 1,88 m Körpergröße ein Aurum in Größe L. Ich bin kurzzeitig mal mit einem in Größe M gefahren, aber das war mir deutlich zu kurz, mit dem L fühlte ich mich auf Anhieb wohl.


----------



## jo_jo (25. Januar 2013)

1,84 m größe L, hatte zuerst ein M i,st aber deutlich besser mit dem L, M war  mir zuklein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtysemmel (27. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute! Ich hab mir soeben ein aurum 2 in L bestellt. Bin mit Schuhen 1.97m groß und da gibt's nunmal nicht allzu viele Alternativen, meiner Meinung nach. Hab drauf gesessen und viel mehr als ein 43,5er reach und ne oberrohrlänge von 63,5cm gibt's bei dh-Bikes nicht. Specialized fällt, wie es mir gesagt wurde, immer recht klein aus. Für Fahrer ab 1,95m fand ich nur möglich: kona Operator L, ghost dh 7000. zumindest wenn man nicht mehr als 3.500.- ausgeben möchte. Das aurum hat für mich ne Super geo. Hab eher nen langen Oberkörper und "kurze" Beine, wenn man das bei 1.97m sagen kann.  (Schrittlänge 97 cm.) Vielleicht hilft das hier den "großen" unter den bikern weiter...


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Januar 2013)

wer hat das mit spezi gesagt? die demos fallen doch groß aus.


----------



## dirtysemmel (27. Januar 2013)

Ups, hab ich mich geirrt? Wie sieht's denn da bei GrÃ¶Ãe L mit reach und oberrohrlÃ¤nge aus? Beispielsweise beim Demo... Spezi wollt ich aber auch nicht. Ist sicherlich mit das beste aufm Markt, aber selbst da, wo es wenige mtb's gibt, sieht man immer noch oft ein Spezi... Deshalb hab ich mir vor nem halben Jahr auch ein alutech fanes geholt. Ist Quali-mÃ¤Ãig tip top und man sieht's nicht an jeder eckeð


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Januar 2013)

das M demo hat schon den reach vom L aurum


----------



## Freerider2109 (27. Januar 2013)

So hier darf nochmal aktualisiert werden:

Icke mit 1.83 fahre ne Aurum Team Dirt in M.
L war mir defintiv zu groß bzw. Hab mich drauf gefühl wie auf nem CC-Racebike


----------



## Irvine78 (30. Januar 2013)

ich fahr mit 184 auch n M, werd aber noch das L testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (30. Januar 2013)

Nee der L Rahmen sagt mir gar nicht zu. Ich bleib bei meinem M-Frame. Wobei man das auch nicht immer pauschal sagen kann, da ja unterschiedliche Körperbauten eine Rolle spielen


----------



## Freerider2109 (30. Januar 2013)

Komischer letzter Satz, is scho spät. Hoffe wisst was ich meinte!


----------



## Schriftschnitte (15. September 2013)

Ich möchte gerne das Aurum 1 2013 kaufen und bin Größe M probegefahren. Mit 172 cm Körpergröße ist das die empfohlene Größe und es hat meiner Meinung nach gut gepasst. Dennoch möchte ich gerne Größe S testen, zumindest mal draufgesessen haben. Leider ist es nirgends mehr zum Testen verfügbar. Nur auf Bestellung.

*Hat jemand im Raum Stuttgart ein Aurum 1 und würde mich das mal kurz probesitzen lassen?* Das wär top! Hätte einfach gerne den Vergleich!


----------

